# Taylor and Pringle - Northern Ontario soda water bottle



## RCO (Aug 28, 2016)

ran across this bottle on the weekend , found it mixed in with some junk at an antique store , they didn't want much for it and it was dirtier as well . cleaned it up and its a light purple colour . only marking is a large T & P on the bottom , so it would of had a paper label on side of bottle I'm assuming . 


T & P according to a vendor at the Toronto bottle shows was for Taylor and Pringle . they had operations in Owen Sound Ontario and in the northern Ontario cities of 
Porcupine ( Timmins ) , Sudbury , New Liskeard and Sault Ste Marie Ontario . from around 1904-1920 .


----------



## backtothebrickz (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice bottles. I have a few of T&P bottles I also have a seltzer bottle .i will post

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## backtothebrickz (Aug 28, 2016)

//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57c3870108586/20160828_204828.jpg?





Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Aug 28, 2016)

backtothebrickz said:


> Nice bottles. I have a few of T&P bottles I also have a seltzer bottle .i will post
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk




what Taylor and Pringle bottles to you have ? similar or same bottles as I posted or different versions. I'm sure I've seen ones from Owen Sound that have more embossing on them


----------



## backtothebrickz (Aug 28, 2016)

Ive got the seltzer bottle here  and others  this seltzer bottle is etched in some are screen print.. and others are embossed

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 28, 2016)

backtothebrickz said:


> Ive got the seltzer bottle here  and others  this seltzer bottle is etched in some are screen print.. and others are embossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



Have you ever seen a Canadian seltzer bottle with embossing or an ACL?  All the Canadian seltzers I've ever seen have been etched or plain.  I know the ACL ones are fairly common in the US but I've never heard of one from Canada.  And embossed seltzers I didn't know existed until I read your comment and went to Google them.  I've definitely never seen one of those from Canada (or anywhere else) either.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 28, 2016)

Isn't there an ACL syphon from one of the post-WWII Italian bottling outfits in Toronto?


----------



## backtothebrickz (Aug 29, 2016)

This seltzer bottle in owen sound is rare. Only 4 known ..and i have one

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Aug 29, 2016)

backtothebrickz said:


> Ive got the seltzer bottle here  and others  this seltzer bottle is etched in some are screen print.. and others are embossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



not familiar with the seltzers , did you have "taylor " bottles from Owen sound ( is some embossed and acl bottles ) , they'd be more recent than taylor and pringle bottles as they stoped using that name by 1920's


----------



## backtothebrickz (Aug 29, 2016)

Humphrey taylor was the propertier in Owen sound and area. There is quite a history on the name

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 29, 2016)

mctaggart67 said:


> Isn't there an ACL syphon from one of the post-WWII Italian bottling outfits in Toronto?



I'm not sure, I figured if one existed it would be from Toronto but I tried Googling and couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## Bixel (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a Taylor and Pringle, Owen Sound seltzer I picked up a few years ago. Has a bunch of cracks in it, but has matching top. Only paid a couple bucks for it, so worth it in my books.


----------



## backtothebrickz (Sep 2, 2016)

Thats sweet .the one in the museum up there .has pressure cracks in it.. mine is mint.. i paid $5 30 yrs ago

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

